# Reason for bliss



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2014)

A life coach is lecturing to a group of men and women when she  mentioned how important a healthy sex life was.  In connection with that she took a little survey.  She asked how many had sex everyday, some hands went up.  She asked how many have sex one a week, some hands went up.  Once a month, more hands, once every two months, a few more.  At his point she noticed one man had not raised his hand so she then asked, how many only have sex once a year or less, finally the guy raises his hand and is smiling ear to ear, waving his arm obviously very happy.  The instructor says "sir, if you only  have sex at that frequency, why on earth are you so happy?"
Now jumping to his feet and shouting happily he exclaims  "tonight's the night!!!!!"


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)




----------

